# New Year already going!!!!



## Bullseye Forever (Jan 3, 2014)

Well I started my new cycle of the year!!!! I hired a local PT who's gonna help train me to be stage ready,not gonna compete but gonna try and get bigger then cut into shape best I can at my age!! Gonna ask for some support all!!


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 3, 2014)

You can do it babe!!!!!!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jan 3, 2014)

Jenner said:


> You can do it babe!!!!!!



Thank you so much sweetheart!!!! that means so much coming from you cause I have the highest respect for you darlin!!!


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 3, 2014)

Dig your heels in and fight for what you want brother


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jan 3, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> Dig your heels in and fight for what you want brother



Thanks bud!!! I've never cut down that low before so I'm excited to see what happens lol


----------



## JOMO (Jan 3, 2014)

Good luck! 

Just make sure your rocking the beanie and cut off every progress pic!


----------



## DF (Jan 3, 2014)

Kick some arse you big bastard!


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 3, 2014)

Do it brother! You got this.


----------



## transcend2007 (Jan 3, 2014)

Good luck Bulls!  You've got a great support team at UGBB.  

Now all you have to is pic your cycle, workout hard, and eat super clean (that's all - lol).


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jan 3, 2014)

Well guys thanks so much!!! I really appreciate it!! Like I said I've never cut down close to competition size before but I'm gonna try,or do as good as I can,I just wanna be big,intimidating and look decent for my age lol


----------



## Seeker (Jan 3, 2014)

Support all the way bro! Always here to support everyone and anyone who takes the iron game seriously!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jan 3, 2014)

Seeker said:


> Support all the way bro! Always here to support everyone and anyone who takes the iron game seriously!



Thanks brother I appreciate it very much!!!


----------



## SuperBane (Jan 3, 2014)

Get 'er done! Maybe you should start a log? Help keep you accountable and gives a place for support?


----------



## Jada (Jan 3, 2014)

Go bull!!!! Show time! U know I'll b on top of ur ass ...... In a non homo way making sure u keep killing it.


----------



## jyoung8j (Jan 3, 2014)

You can do it big buddy!!! Good luck..


----------



## Stevethedream (Jan 3, 2014)

Good luck bud and may u reach ur goals. TRAIN INSANE!


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 3, 2014)

Bullseye Forever said:


> Well guys thanks so much!!! I really appreciate it!! Like I said I've never cut down close to competition size before but I'm gonna try,or do as good as I can,I just wanna be big,intimidating and look decent for my age lol



Im just glad your back around more!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jan 4, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> Im just glad your back around more!



Me to brother!!! I'm glad to be back around lol!!!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jan 4, 2014)

jyoung8j said:


> You can do it big buddy!!! Good luck..



I'm gonna give it all I got bud!!!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jan 4, 2014)

Jada said:


> Go bull!!!! Show time! U know I'll b on top of ur ass ...... In a non homo way making sure u keep killing it.



Jada thanks my brotha!!!! I'll be counting on you!!


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 4, 2014)

I started the year off with a horrible cold. Couldn't move yesterday and today coughing up lung cheese. Horrible


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 4, 2014)

Sounds like you're off to a better start then me though


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jan 4, 2014)

Well I will be I think when I start with my PT,hope you feel better man


----------



## stonetag (Jan 4, 2014)

Seeker said:


> Support all the way bro! Always here to support everyone and anyone who takes the iron game seriously!



Yep exactly what he said!^^^^ Good luck!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jan 25, 2014)

Update up from 271 to 286lb today when I went to the doctor for my blood work in one month on test Eth/NPP  blood pressure running 117/73 72 heart rate


----------



## Joliver (Jan 25, 2014)

Attaboy Bullseye.  I got your back bro.  

This bro is beating back adversity and going for the gold.  Good luck man.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jan 25, 2014)

joliver said:


> Attaboy Bullseye.  I got your back bro.
> 
> This bro is beating back adversity and going for the gold.  Good luck man.


thanks my brother!! i even dicussed my high bp,my enlarged heart with my Neuphrologist(Blood Pressure and Kidney Doct) plus the fact that im using,and hes a BB himself,he just told me to be careful,dont use very high doses for long periods of time and do short cycles,like 12-14 weeks,he also said dont run high doses for extended periods of time of any steroid,cause it would increase chances of a heart attack.He said the older I got the more prone i am in having a chance to have a heart attack,(without gear) i just have a higher percentage chance than the person whos heart is normal

he told me to take care of my cholesterol,BP and do cardio and lean out as much as i could,said i was big enough,hw would like to see me at 255-260 lean and i could prolly get off some of my bp meds

also for my TRT he said to use it as directed,just enough where i feel good and can funtion


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 25, 2014)

Bull what were your startin stats and what you at now


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jan 25, 2014)

Pinkbear said:


> Bull what were your startin stats and what you at now


i was at 270lb before i started now im at 286lb ive put about 3/4'' on my arms


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 25, 2014)

Freaking tank. I only have dreams of reaching 240 haha


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jan 25, 2014)

Lol!!! I lost down to 240 onetime and felt really good and was pretty ripped,but then I got back into heavy lifting and gained it back
Yea I'm a pretty good sized country boy lol


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 25, 2014)

Looks like your doing great Bull. Keep it up man and you know we are always here for support.


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 25, 2014)

I'm going for a solid 220 this year. Cutting now though sucks.... Tears come to my eyes when I see pizza


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jan 25, 2014)

Yea I'm having to watch my foods I eat to lol!!! Thanks for the support !!!


----------



## Assassin32 (Jan 25, 2014)

Bullseye Forever said:


> thanks my brother!! i even dicussed my high bp,my enlarged heart with my Neuphrologist(Blood Pressure and Kidney Doct) plus the fact that im using,and hes a BB himself,he just told me to be careful,dont use very high doses for long periods of time and do short cycles,like 12-14 weeks,he also said dont run high doses for extended periods of time of any steroid,cause it would increase chances of a heart attack.He said the older I got the more prone i am in having a chance to have a heart attack,(without gear) i just have a higher percentage chance than the person whos heart is normal
> 
> he told me to take care of my cholesterol,BP and do cardio and lean out as much as i could,said i was big enough,hw would like to see me at 255-260 lean and i could prolly get off some of my bp meds
> 
> also for my TRT he said to use it as directed,just enough where i feel good and can funtion


Have a good run bud. 286, wow you're one big fella!  My Dr. wants me to drop weight too. I was 262 last visit. I have naturally high BP also. Runs in my family. It's been good since he put me on lisinopril. How old are ya Bull? I'm 40 and I'm gonna go with only 12-14 week cycles too. Gotta be careful, as we get older. Good luck and enjoy the ride, my man.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jan 26, 2014)

Assassin32 said:


> Have a good run bud. 286, wow you're one big fella!  My Dr. wants me to drop weight too. I was 262 last visit. I have naturally high BP also. Runs in my family. It's been good since he put me on lisinopril. How old are ya Bull? I'm 40 and I'm gonna go with only 12-14 week cycles too. Gotta be careful, as we get older. Good luck and enjoy the ride, my man.


hey brother im 47,so yea we havet to watch what we do even closer now and not go crazy with the doses lol


----------



## RISE (Jan 26, 2014)

kill it bro!  Looking forward to some pics when the contest is closer.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jan 26, 2014)

RISE said:


> kill it bro!  Looking forward to some pics when the contest is closer.


thank man!!!


----------

